# UPDATE-Adopted! Golden Retriever Puppies



## jennretz

I have no doubt these puppies will find good homes. They are in rescue with As Good as Gold here in IL. They are a top notch rescue; require home checks, applications, etc. 

ETA - these puppies and their momma were rescued off streets in Puerto Rico. Mama is Golden; Pappa might be part Husky by the looks of the pups.

https://www.facebook.com/kristin.vesely.3/posts/905822426157697


https://www.facebook.com/kristin.vesely.3/posts/907557589317514


----------



## jennretz

The back story for Roma (the mom) estimated at 9 years old; rescued off street right before she had her babies

https://www.facebook.com/kristin.vesely.3/posts/898610153545591


----------



## fostermom

It says content not available.


----------



## jennretz

I wonder if link isnt public?


----------



## jennretz

https://www.facebook.com/ASGOODASGOLD.ILGOLDENRESCUE/posts/1120591491303336

See if this post works


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

jennretz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ASGOODASGOLD.ILGOLDENRESCUE/posts/1120591491303336
> 
> See if this post works


This one worked, mom and babies are beautiful!

Great As Good As Gold has taken mom and her babies in. 
I'm sure they'll be adopted quickly as soon as they are ready.


----------



## jennretz

I'm having severe puppy fever, but can't give in because:

1) husband would disown me
2) charlie would disown me
3) not enough time or money to take on a 3rd

....but I really want one LOL


----------



## jennretz

https://www.facebook.com/ASGOODASGOLD.ILGOLDENRESCUE/videos/1120733134622505/

More puppy cuteness


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sweet pups! Hope they all get adopted into great homes.


----------



## jennretz

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sweet pups! Hope they all get adopted into great homes.



I'm sure they will with this rescue! And hopefully their mama finds a good home as well. They think she's around 9 years young


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're so cute.

Hope Momma finds a home where she will be very spoiled.


----------



## jennretz

https://www.facebook.com/ASGOODASGOLD.ILGOLDENRESCUE/posts/1123514241011061

They are starting to take applications for adoption for these puppies! I so wish I could adopt one...

Not sure when Roma will be available (the mom)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good luck to cuties! Mom deserves a great home too.


----------



## DJdogman

They are so cute!! A 9 yr old mom, the poor sweet girl, that's a lot to deal with at her age!
I met 10 jet black puppies from a golden mommy yesterday, so I know exactly how you feel, and have exactly the same reasons why I can't take one, or two....!


----------



## jennretz

DJdogman said:


> They are so cute!! A 9 yr old mom, the poor sweet girl, that's a lot to deal with at her age!
> I met 10 jet black puppies from a golden mommy yesterday, so I know exactly how you feel, and have exactly the same reasons why I can't take one, or two....!


The poor mama was rescued from the streets of Puerto Rico. They didn't know she was pregnant until her intake exam which was just a few weeks prior to her giving birth. She deserves a loving home and lots of love now.


----------



## Cpc1972

What cuties. Some of them look like rotti pups.


----------



## jennretz

https://www.facebook.com/ASGOODASGOLD.ILGOLDENRESCUE/videos/1128477063848112/

This video is just precious! They are available for adoption in 2 weeks!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

They are beautiful!


----------



## jennretz

*Golden Retriever Puppies*

Adoption pending on Roma! Yeah! She has to be spayed and they are weaning the pups off her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic news about Roma, happy for this beautiful girl. 
The video of the pups is so cute, they're really adorable.


----------



## jennretz

Their foster mom is doing such a good job of socializing them . There are a couple still available for adoption to IL residents if anybody is interested in rescue!


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Their foster mom is doing such a good job of socializing them . There are a couple still available for adoption to IL residents if anybody is interested in rescue!


Jenn: Just went to read their Facebook page. Love Roma and her puppies!
Like you I would LOVE to adopt, but we have two dogs and that's our limit.


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Just went to read their Facebook page. Love Roma and her puppies!
> 
> Like you I would LOVE to adopt, but we have two dogs and that's our limit.



Aren't they soooo cute? Sounds like Roma has adoptive home after she is spayed.


----------



## jennretz

*Golden Retriever Puppies*

https://www.facebook.com/ASGOODASGOLD.ILGOLDENRESCUE/posts/1132387463457072:0

Latest pictures.....7 weeks old


----------



## jennretz

*Golden Retriever Puppies*

https://www.facebook.com/ASGOODASGOLD.ILGOLDENRESCUE/videos/1132520350110450/

Their personalities are really starting to show


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're so cute, great to see them so active and healthy. 
Momma looks great too, I take it she had her spay since she's wearing a T-shirt.

Jenn, the link for the pictures of them isn't working.......


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They're so cute, great to see them so active and healthy.
> Momma looks great too, I take it she had her spay since she's wearing a T-shirt.
> 
> Jenn, the link for the pictures of them isn't working.......



Thanks! Just updated the link to the public one. Please let me know if it still doesn't work.


----------



## Karen519

*As Good As Gold*

Carolina Mom:

The link works beautifully! Roma, the Mom, and the puppies are just adorable.
As Good As Gold is a Wonderful Rescue !!
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...www.facebook.com/ASGOODASGOL...2520350110450/


----------



## jennretz

Three of the puppies found their forever homes yesterday


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

jennretz said:


> Thanks! Just updated the link to the public one. Please let me know if it still doesn't work.


Thanks Jen, what an adorable picture, they're so darn cute. 
Great to hear three of them have been adopted, happy life little ones. 



Karen519 said:


> Carolina Mom:
> 
> The link works beautifully! Roma, the Mom, and the puppies are just adorable.
> As Good As Gold is a Wonderful Rescue !!
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...www.facebook.com/ASGOODASGOL...2520350110450/



Karen, I was able to view the Video without any problem, I couldn't see the picture of the pups. Jenn posted a new link and I was able to see them.


----------



## jennretz

Puppies are 8 weeks old and 4 of them still need a home.

https://www.facebook.com/ASGOODASGOLD.ILGOLDENRESCUE/videos/1138281986200953/


----------



## jennretz

Roma (mama) was adopted today! There are two puppies still available as of Monday. So happy for Roma and her seven puppies


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Roma (mama) was adopted today! There are two puppies still available as of Monday. So happy for Roma and her seven puppies


Jenn: Thanks for this wonderful news!


----------



## jennretz

Only one puppy left and he was meeting a family today


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's wonderful news, happy for Roma and her puppies. She was a great mama!


----------



## jennretz

Last puppy (Winston) goes to his forever home by the end of this week!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Yeh Winston, hope you enjoy in your furever home soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

jennretz said:


> Last puppy (Winston) goes to his forever home by the end of this week!



Great news, so happy Roma and her babies all were adopted. 

Many thanks to Gold as Gold GR Rescue for everything they did to make this possible.


----------

